# Strangest reasons you have got into trouble at school for.



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

got sent out of class and into another room for saying ow after my mate punched me in my arm


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

For refusing to talk during a group project I was sent to the senior counselor.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

*For walking down the "wrong" hallway at lunch, even though other people were walking there. Got sent to the office for "insubordination."

*For trying to change my schedule from Home Ec to Spanish so I could get extra college transfer credits. School administrators say they want you to be "involved" with your education but then they get mad at you for trying to change the courses you want to take. 

*For being "too loud" during a group discussion in AP Biology when we had a sub. For some reason there was just that one sub that didn't like me. Other students in the class were shocked by her calling me out like that because I was always known as "the quiet one" and I never got in trouble. It felt like a made up reason for her to berate me.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

A kid next to me had a nosebleed during a test and I asked him if he wanted a tissue. The teacher came over to us because we weren't supposed to be talking. The guy blamed me for bothering him so the teacher sent me to the office with a referral and I had to come in during lunch to make up the test.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Not wearing p.e. clothes. I hate wearing shorts.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

In freshman year of high school, I was suspended for two days for telling a guy that I wished he "had gotten a concussion". He got really offended that I wished such a bad thing to him. The crazy thing was that this guy was bullying me for almost a year. He would always call me fat and ugly. He would push me down when we're running around the track during PE class. I just had enough that day and said that to him. It was stupid. Apparently, standing up for yourself doesnt work :/


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

For *not* talking during class.

lol I thought that was the point??


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

In primary school, the class would leave books from the library in a pile, and every week a kid would have to carry all the books back to the library. Once when it was my turn to carry them, i accidentally left one book in the classroom. My teacher literally brought me out of the room to talk to me about it (this _only_ happened to the boys when they got in trouble). Then she had a short intense chat with me about it. I dont remember what she said, but she seemed reeeally annoyed and i was so embarrassed and terrified. I was an 8/9 yearold shy little girl who never caused trouble ffs. Overreacting b*tch.

Then there was the time the same teacher and the janitor got pissed off at me because i made a mess in the bathroom because of a mudfight. I was 7 and caring enough to attempt to wash it off, okay. It was probably the only time that bathroom floor ever got washed, so they should've thanked me.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

TumblrAddict said:


> A kid next to me had a nosebleed during a test and I asked him if he wanted a tissue. The teacher came over to us because we weren't supposed to be talking. The guy blamed me for bothering him so the teacher sent me to the office with a referral and I had to come in during lunch to make up the test.


That was so unfair  you were just trying to be helpful and that nosebleed kid was not very appreciative and the teacher was oblivious


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I got in trouble in English class in 10th grade because the teacher did not like my poem.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> That was so unfair  you were just trying to be helpful and that nosebleed kid was not very appreciative and the teacher was oblivious


I know! It's really ridiculous. When my teacher wrote the referral she put "asking questions" for the reason why I had to go to the office.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know if they still do it or not but when I was in kindergarten, they had an audiologist who came to check everyone's hearing. Actually, I'm not sure if that was a regular thing that was scheduled to happen or if it was because I was so quiet that maybe they thought I was deaf. 

I can't remember if he was checking the other kids or just me. I just remember that I didn't like it and thought it was weird and scary (actually). So basically I just was having none of it and wouldn't cooperate with anything he wanted me to do. We still have a note somewhere in a scrapbook or somewhere that the teacher wrote about it. 

That was one incident that did creep me out a lot because I didn't really understand why it was such a big deal. The teacher had been one of my favorite adults up to that point and after that I didn't like her anymore. :lol But yeah. It was one of the first times in my life when I felt this mass of negative attention focused on me and I wasn't expecting it. Totally new thing. At that age (5-6) you're really not used to that.

Of course it doesn't seem like a strange reason now that I understand what was happening. I thought it was strange then, though.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

TumblrAddict said:


> I know! It's really ridiculous. When my teacher wrote the referral she put "asking questions" for the reason why I had to go to the office.


That sounds like a really bad school. Did the principal think it was unfair or did it take sides with the bad teacher?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> That sounds like a really bad school. Did the principal think it was unfair or did it take sides with the bad teacher?


I don't know. I didn't see the principal. One of the vice principals took my referral and sent me to sit in a room with some other people who were sent to the office. I don't think they even read those things.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

TumblrAddict said:


> I don't know. I didn't see the principal. One of the vice principals took my referral and sent me to sit in a room with some other people who were sent to the office. I don't think they even read those things.


Schools never seem to pay attention to much these days. 
I got in trouble for not wanting to read out loud when we had to take turns reading a book, I was threatened with detention if I didn't read out loud so I did but people laughed at me for reading out loud


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Dressing in punk clothing and hair during elementary.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> Schools never seem to pay attention to much these days.
> I got in trouble for not wanting to read out loud when we had to take turns reading a book, I was threatened with detention if I didn't read out loud so I did but people laughed at me for reading out loud


That sucks! I don't get the point of having to do things like that. It doesn't make any sense that you get in trouble if you refuse. How does that help anyone? I'm just glad that I don't have to deal with things like that anymore.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

TumblrAddict said:


> That sucks! I don't get the point of having to do things like that. It doesn't make any sense that you get in trouble if you refuse. How does that help anyone? I'm just glad that I don't have to deal with things like that anymore.


High school and middle and elementary school are so pointless, college is where it really matters because its what we choose to learn for our future career. Oddly, in one class, the teacher made everyone read something out loud, luckily I was allowed to refuse that time.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

-In kindergarten I peeled the skin of a corn dog and said it was naked, then a kid snitched on me and I got in trouble for it.

-I entered a new school in 4th grade and I was extremely shy for the first half of the school year but then I made a lot of friends and became loud but never during class time. My teacher thought it was a problem that I was getting along with students and having a fun time so she pulled me aside telling me how I changed in a demeaning manner.

-Got in trouble by that same teacher for "pausing" when reading between two sentence fragments between a comma. She made me re-read the sentence nearly 10 times in front of my whole class.

-Bringing Pepsi at my swimming practice. 

-Asking my track teacher if I could go to the bathroom. 

-For being a Michigan fan.


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Putting curse words on Microsoft Sam (text to speech)....what I didn't know was that the volume button was broke on my computer.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I was actually bullied by a couple of teachers at school. The most ridiculous thing I recall was being given a lunchtime detention everyday for two weeks to redo an assignment, even though I knew other classmates who had received worse marks and made more errors on the same assignment. Also the teacher made me redo the assignment on the floor of some hallway at the entrance of the school in an attempt to humiliate me. And when I did submit my assignment for her to review (everyday day after lunch), she'd criticize everything I had done and even pointed out erroneous maths solutions which I HAD ERASED (she saw the imprint in the paper). She was a nun but also completely fukcing insane.

Another time, the same woman tried to order me to come in to school on correction day (a day off for all the students, while teachers correct work). She wanted me to come, in my uniform, and sit at a desk and do work all day, as some kind of punishment for I don't know what. My mum became quite hostile and told her off though, so that didn't happen.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Pushed a male classmate to the floor after he stole a female classmates seat. It was Kindergarten & I only remember my Mom lightly scolding me at home


----------



## Michael1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

Being suspended for distributing porn. These were the early days of the Internet and me and my mate got hold of some naughty pics and started selling them.

Hey, we were horny young men!


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

-Rolling my eyes.

-Drawing on my hand.

-Telling the girl who sat next to me that she smells. I did it in a discrete way though. 

-Not talking enough.

-Choosing to do projects alone.

-Got into a fight (non-physical) with a friend so they went to the counselor and told her I was mad at them for no reason.. I had to go to them and reconcile our "friendship".. 

-I got yelled at for not saying I couldn't see the board sooner.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

For been punched in the gut then teacher came over and i got in trouble because him and his friends said i punched him first witch i never did i got put in a book and missed my lunch for a week some kids are *******s never did anything o well i guess it just life i am always getting in trouble these days at work


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

For leaving some Geography homework in my history book (the books had been handed in for marking). He yelled at me in front of the class for "untidiness".

Yelled at with my group of friends for not trying to break up a fight. We weren't encouraging it either, we just happened to be standing nearby. This teacher was also my music teacher and just seemed to have a huge problem with me anyway, and was always trying to humiliate me for not being good at playing the keyboard. A few years later I made friends with a younger student and she told me she was constantly picked on by her as well. I don't know why some people choose to work with teenagers.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

I pulled a kid off the monkey bars in pre k ( or kindergarten, don't remember). They thought I was trying to hurt him, but I thought I was helping him because he looked like he was going to fall off.


----------



## Frangipane (Mar 5, 2016)

I wasn't interested in praying during assembly in primary school so me and another girl decided to very quietly play rock paper scissors; I got detention for disturbing everyone but they didn't say anything to the other girl. I never prayed in school after that and they kept telling me I needed to out of 'respect'. I really really hope they don't force primary school kids to pray anymore; especially as schools are more diverse!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

So basically there was this public drive on the computers at my school called the student share which every student had access to where if you saved something on the student share, then literally everybody in the school could not only see it and view it, but also edit or even delete it. Kids were saving their work on there, even teachers were saving their homework assignments on there despite there being a teacher-only drive. 

BIG MISTAKE


It was in early October of 2011 1st class period and I went to the student share on the computers, highlighted everything and simply clicked delete and just like that, everything was gone. I deleted about 300 files of students and teachers work with the simple click of a button. And everybody was freaking out, their hard work was all gone, projects went missing, teachers homework was all gone. That's what you get for saving your work to the public drive, dumbassses, you deserved your stupidy. My mom told me that in her class, some kid walked in and was like "man all my hard work is gone, it got deleted :'(" You shoudn't have saved your work to the public drive then. 

Teachers are idiots for saving their work to the student share and thinking of a student size of 1500, that we're all going to be nice. 


So yeah I got in big trouble, suspended for a week. I was lucky they didn't take legal action and I got arrested. But I was 16 at the time lol. And no I wouldn't do it again. I did plenty of bad things in school, but I never did the same thing twice.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Murder


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

A teacher I had for my gardening class in middle school and thought was really nice in the beginning, became much more stern with her expectations of me when I entered 8th grade. She made me cry on multiple occasions from having a talk with me and accused me of giving her attitude at one point. I still couldn't understand what I was doing wrong and why she was beginning to treat me like a disappointment, considering I was never good at that class in the first place.

Also when my middle school counselor called me in, because she thought I was cutting myself she brought in the cop too. I started really freaking out from that.


----------



## goldiron (Mar 28, 2016)

I drew a mustache on Albert Einstein face.


----------



## Ichimatsu (Apr 8, 2016)

i got lunch detention for having to use the bathroom


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

i spent too much time rinsing my brushes in art class. i loved art class, the teacher was just CRAZY


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

??????


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

In primary school I always had the benifit of the doubt since I was the quiet kid so I never really got into trouble. I remember one time my friends and I were throwing wet paper towels at the walls and ceiling in the bathroom just to be stupid. I can't remember if we were caught or not though.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Frangipane said:


> I wasn't interested in praying during assembly in primary school so me and another girl decided to very quietly play rock paper scissors; I got detention for disturbing everyone but they didn't say anything to the other girl. I never prayed in school after that and they kept telling me I needed to out of 'respect'. I really really hope they don't force primary school kids to pray anymore; especially as schools are more diverse!


Where and when was this? Seems strange for a public school (assuming it was).


----------



## undynetheundying (Apr 20, 2016)

One time, in elementary school, my extracurricular teacher got mad at me for no reason and sent me back to my regular teacher. Then my regular teacher got mad at me and made me call my mom. We went up to the school after class was over, and the extracurricular teacher said she only got mad at me because she was having a bad day. Plain stupid.


----------

